# Slingshot Of The Month - Aug 2012 - Voting



## Hrawk (Oct 25, 2010)

*Slingshot of the Month - AUG 2012*​
*Who made the best slingshot in JUL ?*

Antraxx - Purple Heart and Brass1836.00%Bunnybuster - Widowmaker #85612.00%Btoon84 - Yellpurpyellcote Yshooter612.00%Maomao - Mini-hunter Yellow And Purple510.00%Chepo - Natural Fork Mezquite "chanita"24.00%Antraxx - Olive-wood Hammerhead48.00%lbspd - Phoenix, Rising From The Burn Pile36.00%Chaneke_Josh - "La Tropicosa"24.00%Akmslingshots : "Check Mate" Saleos24.00%Chepo - Anaconda24.00%


----------



## Hrawk (Oct 25, 2010)

You can view the nominations HERE


----------



## Danny0663 (Mar 15, 2011)

Voted


----------



## reecemurg (Oct 9, 2011)

voted


----------



## GrayWolf (May 14, 2012)

I voted...wish I could vote for all of them. Every one is a masterpiece.


----------



## Quercusuber (Nov 10, 2011)

GrayWolf said:


> I voted...wish I could vote for all of them. Every one is a masterpiece.


I agree!!


----------



## Ordie69 (Aug 25, 2011)

Voted. This months entries were all fantastic. It was a hard choice to pick just one. Good luck to all nominations.


----------



## e~shot (Jun 3, 2010)

just voted


----------



## bullseyeben! (Apr 24, 2011)

Great work from all! Tough choices...


----------



## tnflipper52 (Jan 26, 2012)

Just voted, but I swear, they are all winners. A lot of talented fellows here.


----------



## Beanflip (Sep 11, 2010)

Voted for Phoenix, Rising From The Burn Pile!


----------

